# Career Switch (revert)



## expatwannabe3 (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi All, (first post, so please be gentle)

Would anyone comment if they would dropout of (or take an extended leave of absence from) a US medical school to go to uae to teach/work? 

Background: 

wifey (30) and i (34) visited last month and LOVED what we saw. we met a few people and they encouraged us to apply for jobs. she has solid journalism/publications experience from nyc and australia; whereas i'm an mba finance + ms applied math. i switched careers after the depression. So i was happy with medicine until this vacation down in dubai but what i saw in dubai, has me spell-bound. we can POTENTIALLY save $130g a year if we got our jobs.

we were in the uae for only 6 days so most of job search had to be done online, and unfortunately, we have had no luck since. 

so at this juncture, would anyone guide us if

(A) we should continue applying for jobs from the US
(B) should we burn the boats and show up there in person and start banging on the hr doors? 
Secret choice (C) is to forget the idea and think of uae as an awesome holiday destination only ):

i have used dubizzle, and most of the familiar banking companies. my experience is in corporate finance and that of teaching at university level in the us.

any and all help will be appreciated...


----------



## Sunder (Mar 11, 2014)

expatwannabe3 said:


> Hi All, (first post, so please be gentle)
> 
> Would anyone comment if they would dropout of (or take an extended leave of absence from) a US medical school to go to uae to teach/work?
> 
> ...


Hi expatwannabe3,

I am being gentle.

I would heavily recommend point "A", this is the best way to get a job. Your friends can also help and teaching is a good profession in Dubai.(I dont know whether it is well paid or not).

"B" - Strongly disagree, never ever think of doing this.

If A doesn't click for 18 months, you can definitely consider "C".

Thumb rule is All that glitters, isnt Gold. Same is for Dubai. Applying for job is a good thing, after all we all r here to make money, right ?. This tax free stuff makes most of the guys go crazy. But living here and surviving is a different story. What you saw can be different when you come here and start making a living. Rent and schooling are 2 biggest expenses, and rest depends on your life style. If you want to eat and drink everyday, want to drive a Porsche and live in a Villa, then you should be very handsomely paid. Many guys leave Dubai broke as everything is spent here and nothing is left for saving.

P.S. - Did you were here in Summer months and loved the weather too, next to impossible.

Thanks,
Sunder.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

I disagree with my learned friend Sunder above.

let's face it, money can always be replaced, what can't is following what your heart truly desires, if the urge is that strong then surely you owe it to you and your wife to follow that dream.

Option A will never happen unless you're in a very particular role and you get headhunted.

Option C is a cop out.

Option B on the other hand, well if you can afford to live here for 6 months and still be able to leave IF it doesn't work out then why not? The only way you will get a job here is by being here, by networking and by being here and networking.

Money means nothing, who wants to be the richest man in the graveyard thinking I wished i'd followed my heart.

Your call.


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

why would you want to leave Kentucky for here? I love it here, but I miss different colours nature can bring other than yellow. 

Anyway my advice is completely opposite to Razzle. Only move if you have jobs, other wise you'll get stung. Also have you considered Abu Dhabi? 

I find alot of jobs (for my profession) are now on linkenin, but expats network is good as well.

Edit
In your calculation have you included that US citizens have to pay tax at home even if they are not in USA? Not being from USA can't tell give you more detail than, you guys send money home via a tax


----------



## expatwannabe3 (Aug 22, 2015)

thank you both for your wise words. both extremely valid points... i feel as if i'm getting feedback from good friends.

My original question is perhaps slightly different: what would you say about being a physician vs. a teacher? in the uae setting? here's my particular situation:

I am a 3rd year medical student at the moment, i.e. i have finished the didactic part of the curriculum and will be starting the hospital part of the education. in 2017, i shall apply for residency. Essentially, after another 3-4 years, i will be a "NEW" physician. at that point, i will be $350k in debt. Legend has it, that it takes anywhere between 10-15 years of frugal living to pay that off in today's economy...
so going back to my conundrum, do i take a year off and jump the ship back into finance and / or teaching? in dubai / uae / qatar? I honestly don't see myself being able to make this move in two year or so...


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

iggles said:


> why would you want to leave Kentucky for here? I love it here, but I miss different colours nature can bring other than yellow.
> 
> Anyway my advice is completely opposite to Razzle. Only move if you have jobs, other wise you'll get stung. Also have you considered Abu Dhabi?
> 
> ...


But wiggles, this is where we disagree, you want to be the richest bloke in the graveyard, I want the wahey, that was fun bit - as an example i wouldn't fly to a tropical island Air India via Mumbai to save £200....

Especially not with a bird in tow    

To the OP, your call, you're bound to get differing views on here, that is what the world is about.


----------



## expatwannabe3 (Aug 22, 2015)

thanks. Yeah, we were thinking about tax-free incomes for up to $200k for a couple with a dependent.


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

expatwannabe3 said:


> thank you both for your wise words. both extremely valid points... i feel as if i'm getting feedback from good friends.
> 
> My original question is perhaps slightly different: what would you say about being a physician vs. a teacher? in the uae setting? here's my particular situation:
> 
> ...


So to paraphrase, you're a bit of a dreamer who starts on a project and never finishes it?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

You've already changed your career path. What made you want to be a doctor? Was it a calling or was it the prospect of earning more money? What happens when it's time to go home? I'm not saying take a chance or not, just a couple of points to consider.


----------



## expatwannabe3 (Aug 22, 2015)

Sunder said:


> P.S. - Did you were here in Summer months and loved the weather too, next to impossible.
> 
> Thanks,
> Sunder.


we were there for 6 days, so never got over the jetlag. so we slept in during the day or wondered around in the malls. although i canceled my much anticipated round of night golf reservation since it was 115 degrees that evening. it was HOT


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

The Rascal said:


> But wiggles, this is where we disagree, you want to be the richest bloke in the graveyard, I want the wahey, that was fun bit - as an example i wouldn't fly to a tropical island Air India via Mumbai to save £200....


That's because your closer to the grave yard than me !! I still have half your life to ahead of me


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

expatwannabe3 said:


> thank you both for your wise words. both extremely valid points... i feel as if i'm getting feedback from good friends.
> 
> My original question is perhaps slightly different: what would you say about being a physician vs. a teacher? in the uae setting? here's my particular situation:
> 
> ...


Hi,
Welcome to the forum.
There is a world of difference between teaching and medical profession in the UAE.
For starters, newly qualified teachers from Western countries can easily secure a teaching job in the UAE and expect to earn around 12,000 AED per month.
Newly qualified doctors from Western countries are not really required in the UAE - these sorts of posts will be filled by doctors from Egypt, India, Pakistan etc.
Highly qualified, Western board certified consultants are in great demand here and earn extremely good salaries by European standards.
To work as a consultant in Dubai, a western board certified doctor must have been practicing as a consultant for minimum of 5 years. 3 years for Abu Dhabi.
However, by US standards, a consultant salary in the UAE does not look that attractive.
This means that you could either come here very soon as a teacher or in about 12 years time - as a hospital consultant. 
You are a long way from being a hospital consultant if you are only currently in basic medical training.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatwannabe3 (Aug 22, 2015)

BedouGirl said:


> You've already changed your career path. What made you want to be a doctor? Was it a calling or was it the prospect of earning more money? What happens when it's time to go home? I'm not saying take a chance or not, just a couple of points to consider.


it was certainly calling + long term job security, considering that job market in 2011-12 was no where as good as it it today! 
being an instructor in Brooklyn's tough neighborhoods, working with young adults and getting results was very satisfying in itself. i know i made difference in many young college-bound kids. being a physician will give me similar opportunities i hope. 
back to the point - i guess i'm asking in financial terms, is this something one of you will undertake?


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

expatwannabe3 said:


> i'm asking in financial terms, is this something one of you will undertake?


In purely financial terms. No.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

He already has an MBA in finance and an MS in applied maths and is in medical school and now he wants to drop out of medical school despite already putting in several years?

He's all over the map.

Not sure if the UAE is the right place for him. 

What would he do here? What kinds of jobs would he be applying for? 

As a hiring manager I'd have no idea what to do with his CV. I don't like that kind of aimless drifting and lack of focus. 



BedouGirl said:


> You've already changed your career path. What made you want to be a doctor? Was it a calling or was it the prospect of earning more money? What happens when it's time to go home? I'm not saying take a chance or not, just a couple of points to consider.


----------



## expatwannabe3 (Aug 22, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> Hi,
> This means that you could either come here very soon as a teacher or in about 12 years time - as a hospital consultant.
> You are a long way from being a hospital consultant if you are only currently in basic medical training.
> Cheers
> Steve


STEVE... this is exactly my enigma! Which one should i pursue? should i start living my life now or defer the gratification????
oh, i'm not a *certified* teacher, _just _ a master of science in maths, but have been teaching at university level in ny for 10 years.


----------



## TallyHo (Aug 21, 2011)

As a teacher you are teaching either spoiled expat brats or spoiled local kids.

I've come across many teachers in my time in Dubai, both in local schools and the western schools. I don't think any one of them claimed to love the kids they taught. Spoiled was the most common description. 

It didn't mean they didn't enjoy their jobs. 



expatwannabe3 said:


> it was certainly calling + long term job security, considering that job market in 2011-12 was no where as good as it it today!
> being an instructor in Brooklyn's tough neighborhoods, working with young adults and getting results was very satisfying in itself. i know i made difference in many young college-bound kids. being a physician will give me similar opportunities i hope.
> back to the point - i guess i'm asking in financial terms, is this something one of you will undertake?


----------



## iggles (Jan 4, 2015)

sounds like you had a great holiday, and got the holiday blues. Just remember the grass isn't always greener. As Razzle mentioned, I went to a tropical Island, I loved it there, recommend it to anyone, but I wouldn't move there to sell overpriced beer on the beach front.

On a personal note, as noted by others, I think you need to think about what direction you want to go and stick with it. It sounds like you want to escape the debt you'll give your self by completing your studies. 

And finally to your question financially would i do your move. Answer is No. I'd only ever move abroad to increase my financially wealth, not to put pressure on it.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

expatwannabe3 said:


> STEVE... this is exactly my enigma! Which one should i pursue? should i start living my life now or defer the gratification????
> oh, i'm not a *certified* teacher, _just _ a master of science in maths, but have been teaching at university level in ny for 10 years.


Hi,
For both doctors and teachers in the UAE - actual, paper qualifications are everything.
Doctors are all Primary Source Verified - the PSV company goes right back through each qualification and medical college to verify that the candidates CV and credentials are correct.
Unless you have a specific teaching degree - you won't get a job as a teacher in Dubai.
You might be able to get a job at a university with your qualifications but not at a school.
Unless you are a 5 years, post qualification consultant - you won't get a job as a hospital consultant in Dubai.
Attested degrees/qualification are essential for the sort of roles you are talking about.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## Laduree (Aug 20, 2015)

expatwannabe3 said:


> it was certainly calling + long term job security, considering that job market in 2011-12 was no where as good as it it today!
> being an instructor in Brooklyn's tough neighborhoods, working with young adults and getting results was very satisfying in itself. i know i made difference in many young college-bound kids. being a physician will give me similar opportunities i hope.
> back to the point - i guess i'm asking in financial terms, is this something one of you will undertake?



What does your wife think about it? 

I think you already know what you want to do  
Money makes the world go around .... 

One thing to consider is the lure / grasp of money, may mean that you stay for a longtime opposed to going back to the US to finish your medical training.

Whatever you choose to do - Good Luck


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As has already been said, it's unlikely you will get the satisfaction of feeling you've made a difference in a child's life here. Schools and educational facilities here are more about making money. That, having been said, what sort of jobs do you think you'll apply for? Come the time you go home, what sort of jobs do you think you'll apply for then? Have to say, I'd also find the change in one direction and then, seemingly, the return a little confusing, if not disconcerting, as a prospective employer.


----------



## expatwannabe3 (Aug 22, 2015)

TallyHo said:


> He already has an MBA in finance and an MS in applied maths and is in medical school and now he wants to drop out of medical school despite already putting in several years?
> 
> He's all over the map.
> 
> ...


Thank you for the critical observations. Although in my defense, you can find tons of scientists with md/phd designations; like-wise MD/MBA is a common title for hospital administration. Also, math goes nicely with finance. At least in my case, all of these degrees were earned with a clear mind and not just for the sake of getting a degree. 
while i was in uae, I spoke to someone at a school in abu dhabi who informed me that they are out of positions for this academic year but will consider me for the next year. 

When i visited uae, Dubai seemed like "NYC meets Vegas! only newer and safer"... i saw girls walking their dogs at 4am as if it is a norm. i have lived on wall st, and when i compare the two, dubai certainly came on top. all the luxuries that come with maids and nannies are unimaginable in the us. in short, life seemed very, very good. And perhaps, that's why most of you guys are there.
i don't care for the clubs, malls or any other extravaganzas. but being part of a young, vibrant and safe society is most tempting, and that's where my career question comes in...


----------



## expatwannabe3 (Aug 22, 2015)

I thank all of you for your recommendations. just to tie loose ends: (since it'a 445 am here)
1. wifey loved it there. In the past, we left nyc to live in ky for my studies, and i kinda want to do a good deed to repay her by giving her a comfortable life in dubai / abu dhabi. Albeit on a temporary basis.
2. in any situation, i will come back to us and finish my medicine degree. that's always the plan
3. i figured i should ask the experts (you guys). perhaps there's a simple answer. but judging from the answers, i guess there isn't one. thanks for all the comments. 

Steve: so i can sleep good tonight by thinking that i am not qualified to teach so drop the idea?


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

expatwannabe3 said:


> Steve: so i can sleep good tonight by thinking that i am not qualified to teach so drop the idea?


Hi,
No - I think it depends what age group you want to teach.
Kids 3-18 years - teaching degree required
University - you should be able to find something with your qualifications.
There is NYU Abu Dhabi - take a look on their website.
Also worth looking at Sharjah University and American University Sharjah.
Cheers
Steve


----------



## expatwannabe3 (Aug 22, 2015)

Stevesolar said:


> expatwannabe3 said:
> 
> 
> > Steve: so i can sleep good tonight by thinking that i am not qualified to teach so drop the idea?
> ...


Thank you, sir


----------

